# Just Found Out I Have IBS



## PrincessSJB06 (Jul 23, 2004)

I was just told yesterday that I have IBS. I am still trying to find out what it is and learning how to deal with it. No one in my family has IBS or ever has. I'm really confused. My doctor put me on medication and I'm trying to modify my diet to help relieve symptoms. Does anyone have any suggestions, I'm only 16. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## enigmagurl22 (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello Princess,I'm 18 and I just found out that I have IBS as well. I'm also trying to figure out how to alter my diet that always consisted of atleast one fast food meal a day (which I now cannot have). As a youth it's hard to understand things like this. But hopefully we can eventually understand and control our IBS instead of it controlling us.


----------



## looktothesky (Jul 27, 2004)

hey! i'm 16 too. i got it when i was 14. i know it may be tought sometimes...but it's really not all that bad







talk to me anytime!


----------



## lemunantu (Aug 1, 2004)

I have found out that it gets worse during my period so what I do is drink mint or chamomile(fresh)also a pack of water or soda crackers. Also try to relax when your stomach hurts.


----------



## Emily (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm 17. It's so nice to find people around about the same age as me that have this! Well...it's not nice that we have this but you know what I mean! Apparently it's stomach spasms. I have these BIG tablets I should take before I eat so i dont get stomach spasms after I eat. Also have this medicine but it doesnt taste too good. I'm getting by at the moment. It's worse when I got on holiday I tend to get quite ill when I go abroad.


----------



## stopibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey I know how you feal. I have had it for almost a year at the age of 14. And trust me it's not easy. I think the first year is the worst coping with it. I'm just warning you there are going to be some bad days and weeks, all of us do. Her is a book that will tell you a lot of information and help: The first Year IBS, by Heather Van Vortous. It helped me on finding information and asked quesions. If you ever need to talk I'm here.


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

Princess,I understand how you feel as well! I am 12 and got diognosed when I was 10. Use a hot watter bottle when you have tummy aches! It helps me SO much... I use heating pads once in a while and that is helpful too... but I prefer heating pads.


----------

